
Nathan Myhrvold claims NASA scientists asteroid calculations are all wrong - phodo
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/05/27/nathan_myhrvold_claims_nasa_scientists_asteroid_calculations_are_all_wrong.html
======
MattGrommes
Lots of scientists and schools have to deal with cranks sending in papers just
like this. Myhrvold just has enough status to get heard and get into the
media.

------
macmac
I am all for challenging orthodoxy, but Myhrvold appears to have been really
sloppy.

------
hooloovoo_zoo
On the bright side, that's less time he has for patent trolling....

